# North Georgia 09-10 lease



## Jeremy8787 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm looking for land in the north georgia area to lease for the 2009-2010 hunting season.  I would like to lease anywhere from 200-1000 acres but will consider any.


----------



## Jeremy8787 (Dec 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bowzonly (Dec 29, 2008)

Jeremy, check out www.lazyshuntingclub.com   Pickens county 500 acres.


----------



## Jeremy8787 (Jan 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Leasehunter (Jan 12, 2009)

*Emanuel CO*

224+ acres
(478) 553-0203


----------

